# "COKE" ADDS LIFE...



## N2TORTS (Apr 30, 2012)

" Coke and a Smile Anyone? " 
















Sally sure thinks so ..... 



JD~


----------



## wellington (Apr 30, 2012)

Beautiful bird, my favorite. But I thought they were smart? Coke bad, pepsi good


----------



## ascott (Apr 30, 2012)

LOL...nice


----------



## Zamric (Apr 30, 2012)

I hate it when my kids grab my Coke... I don't know what I would do if a bird did it!


----------



## terryo (Apr 30, 2012)

That's so cute!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 30, 2012)

Sally in a coke commercial, $$$$$$


----------



## Blakem (Apr 30, 2012)

*RE: "COKE" ADDS LIFE...*

Great pictures! I like the black and white picture in the background as well. Although well out of my ttimeline I'm going to guess, is it the rat pack?


----------



## N2TORTS (May 1, 2012)

*RE: "COKE" ADDS LIFE...*



Blake m said:


> Great pictures! I like the black and white picture in the background as well. Although well out of my ttimeline I'm going to guess, is it the rat pack?



Yuppers .....Blake! .... good eyes~
oh yea .....and the other pic , when I was a youngster catching some "RAD" air of a razor back at buttercup~




ALDABRAMAN said:


> Sally in a coke commercial, $$$$$$



GMTA ! ! ! ..... now hook me up Greg~


----------



## dmmj (May 1, 2012)

No coke, pepsi


----------



## Blakem (May 1, 2012)

*RE: "COKE" ADDS LIFE...*

Both pictures are pretty close in "radness".


----------



## N2TORTS (May 1, 2012)

dmmj said:


> No coke, pepsi



Pepsi Sucks ..... it's a Hybrid!


----------



## dmmj (May 1, 2012)

Actually I drink root beer


----------



## Nay (May 1, 2012)

JD, thanks!!
Just when I am about ready to put my Mavey on CL you go ahead and post a great pic of Sally.
Do you ever just want to put her in the pot???Birds are just so clever and ,ummmm irritating at the same time. This week has been a trying one with my bird. 
Of course I am just kidding, but out of all my pets, this bird is the most work, both mentally and physically, and we do 700 bales of hay a year...
Sorry this was supposed to be a thank you post for making me remember why I have him!! I do love him, I do I do!!
Thanks Nay


----------



## ada caro (May 1, 2012)

Great pictures.


----------



## N2TORTS (May 2, 2012)

Nay said:


> JD, thanks!!
> Just when I am about ready to put my Mavey on CL you go ahead and post a great pic of Sally.
> Do you ever just want to put her in the pot???Birds are just so clever and ,ummmm irritating at the same time. This week has been a trying one with my bird.
> Of course I am just kidding, but out of all my pets, this bird is the most work, both mentally and physically, and we do 700 bales of hay a year...
> ...



OH NO ......? .... No Craigs list ... Mava Luv's ya ! ... I could never imagine getting rid of Sally .... Although your right, sometimes I wanna ring her neck! Actually for a U2 she is incredibly awesome and well tempered. Most folks have no idea ( much like buying a baby sullie') that if true commitment and love prevails , one may find themselves adjusting their own lifestyles and making changes to accommodate their feathered friends as well as their torts for a long â€¦long .. time. Plus heck Sally has been reading the forum as long as I have ! ( ya can tell by the old forum background) 






You and Mavey have a wonderful day .......!


----------



## dmmj (May 2, 2012)

Wow the blue color format, that takes me back.


----------



## Kerryann (May 2, 2012)

I just <3 this cutey!!


----------

